# Paket nicht über portage managen

## Raze

Hallo,

aus diversen Gründen musste ich auf einem System mysql-5.1.42 von Hand kompilieren / installieren. Nun möchte ich in keinem Fall, dass das Paket wegen einer Unachtsamkeit / vergessens von einer MySQL-Version aus dem Portage-Tree "überbügelt" wird.

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal gelesen, dass man ähnlich den use / mask / keyword files in einer Datei selbst verwaltete Pakete angeben kann. In Erinnerung hab ich das Schlagwort package.infile .. aber da schein ich der einzigste zu sein  :Very Happy: 

Meine Frage also: Wie erzwinge ich, dass portage sämtliche Änderungen / Neuinstallationen an MySQL im Keim erstickt?

----------

## franzf

Sollte das hier sein:

/etc/portage/profile/package.provided

Über genaue Syntax etc. sagt dir sicher die Doku/google/... mehr

----------

## Raze

Dankeschön  :Smile:  Wäre wohl noch ne Stunde gegen meine Gedankenblockade gerannt.

----------

